# CBS can contact you when the NFL delays your Sunday shows



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

You can get precise starting times via "CBS Eye-lerts":

http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/

(email or cell phone)


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

maybe they can work a deal with tivo so that they send info to your tivo directly to address such things.


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> You can get precise starting times via "CBS Eye-lerts":
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/
> 
> (email or cell phone)


Nice find as that is helpful - now if CBS can only begin providing a real time feed or at least batched every hour to Tivo, so our boxes can be auto-updated each hour as they check in.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

TiivoDog said:


> Nice find as that is helpful - now if CBS can only begin providing a real time feed or at least batched every hour to Tivo, so our boxes can be auto-updated each hour as they check in.


I've noticed for a while now the info screen on shows in now playing lists has a spot that says "extended?:" and it always says No. I'm guessing that's for some future feature where the broadcaster could tell tivo something (like a sporting event) is going long and they can add on extra minutes in real time?

With the S3's, at least, the mother ship knows our Todo list. So CBS could just say "hey tivo, anyone with the jets game or 60 minutes better get 15 minutes added" and tivo could check their data and they could sent something down to boxes that need it sort of like when you scheule something online.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> I've noticed for a while now the info screen on shows in now playing lists has a spot that says "extended?:" and it always says No. I'm guessing that's for some future feature where the broadcaster could tell tivo something (like a sporting event) is going long and they can add on extra minutes in real time?


Could it have something to do with the message that pops up when you schedule a live event without padding? (It asks you whether or not you want to pad; the default padding value is 1 hour.)

Also, is it even possible to extend a recording that way? I thought the reason you had to specify an ending time was so TiVo could set aside disk space in advance. Shortening an episode is simple enough (similar to what happens when you press the record button when the "active" tuner is being recorded), but what about lengthening it?

-- Don


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I received my "CBS Eye-lert" email Sunday night.
The header showed that it was emailed at 7:08:52 PM EDT, but not only was that after-the-fact, I didn't receive it until three hours later! Maybe the thousands of sent emails got hung in the CBS email server's queue before they actually went out. I know that other emails from other websites, such as authentication emails for new forum sign-ups, or sales order confirmations, almost always arrive to me within less than a minute after their time-stamp. In any event, the CBS Eye-lert looks like it's not going to be useful. (In retrospect, I guess CBS can't predict in advance how long a game run-over will be.)


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Well, I received my "CBS Eye-lert" email Sunday night.
> The header showed that it was emailed at 7:08:52 PM EDT, *but not only was that after-the-fact*, I didn't receive it until three hours later! Maybe the thousands of sent emails got hung in the CBS email server's queue before they actually went out. I know that other emails from other websites, such as authentication emails for new forum sign-ups, or sales order confirmations, almost always arrive to me within less than a minute after their time-stamp. In any event, the CBS Eye-lert looks like it's not going to be useful. (In retrospect, I guess CBS can't predict in advance how long a game run-over will be.)


It sounds like some kind of glitch as far as you receiving it 3 hours later, but I'm not sure what you mean by the "after-the-fact" part. I didn't have a late CBS game on my local CBS affiliate (D.C.) so I wasn't paying close attention to when the games ended. But regardless, it sounds like you have a complaint not only about the delay in receiving it (which makes sense), but when they sent it as well? Given that there would be no need for alert until after 7:00, and that it was sent at 7:08, that's only an 8-minute window. Am I totally missing something here? You said "EDT" so I'm guessing it's not a time-zone issue.

I'm thinking of signing up for this even though the 1-hour pad solution on Cold Case works perfectly well for me. But I do like to either shorten my pad if 1/2 hour is sufficient, or, since we're typically several weeks behind, in the event of a full hour overrun and the episode is bumped like last week, I needed to add the episode manually last night.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Could it have something to do with the message that pops up when you schedule a live event without padding? (It asks you whether or not you want to pad; the default padding value is 1 hour.)
> 
> Also, is it even possible to extend a recording that way? I thought the reason you had to specify an ending time was so TiVo could set aside disk space in advance. Shortening an episode is simple enough (similar to what happens when you press the record button when the "active" tuner is being recorded), but what about lengthening it?
> 
> -- Don


nope it doesn't matter if you pad live events- i checked my sports recordings that i pad and it's always negative.

you can extend a recording while it's in progress by manually going to the recording- you just go in and change the options for extending while it's currently running.

But i can see a usability reason NOT TO allow CBS to send an extend bit- it could cause unexpected consequences if people didn't realize that a recording might extend itself. There would need to be yet another option for "extend if needed" or something like that.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> You can get precise starting times via "CBS Eye-lerts":
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/eye-lerts/
> 
> (email or cell phone)


I tried to set up the mobile alert, and it failed. The prompt came up telling me that a text was sent to my phone and I needed to enter the validation code in order to enable the alerts.

Well, I never did receive any text message, and now three days later, if I go back to the web site and attempt to sign up for mobile alerts, it still wants me to enter that validation code that I never received.

Anybody successfully signed up for text alerts?


----------



## 11274 (Dec 1, 2001)

tbb1226 said:


> I tried to set up the mobile alert, and it failed. The prompt came up telling me that a text was sent to my phone and I needed to enter the validation code in order to enable the alerts.
> 
> Well, I never did receive any text message, and now three days later, if I go back to the web site and attempt to sign up for mobile alerts, it still wants me to enter that validation code that I never received.
> 
> Anybody successfully signed up for text alerts?


I had the same problem with email alerts. I never got mail with a PIN, and get caught in the request for PIN when I login.

I tried submitting a support request through the website. There was no applicable category so I forced it through some unrelated category. I got an automated confirmation email, but nothing beyond that in three days.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've signed up 3 different times, and all three times it didn't send me the validation code. 


flakey site


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> ...Also, is it even possible to extend a recording that way? I thought the reason you had to specify an ending time was so TiVo could set aside disk space in advance. Shortening an episode is simple enough (similar to what happens when you press the record button when the "active" tuner is being recorded), but what about lengthening it?
> 
> -- Don


You can change the recording options on a recording _in progress_. I've added time to 60 Minutes _while it's being recorded_ many times.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

netringer said:


> You can change the recording options on a recording _in progress_. I've added time to 60 Minutes _while it's being recorded_ many times.


...but not always if it's within a minute or so of the end of the recording. Last Sunday I noticed that Bored To Death was not starting until 9:35 and the ending was going to be chopped off at 10:01 because I was recording Mad Men at 9:59 and Brothers and Sisters at 10:01. I found another showing of Mad Men to record instead and switched it, but by the time I went back to make sure Bored To Death would finish, it was 10:00 already and it stopped at 10:01 anyway, even though there was now only one other show recording at that point. Sometimes these things take a minute or two to show up on the TDL, so you have to make your changes before that last minute or two.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jayfest said:


> ...but not always if it's within a minute or so of the end of the recording. Last Sunday I noticed that Bored To Death was not starting until 9:35 and the ending was going to be chopped off at 10:01 because I was recording Mad Men at 9:59 and Brothers and Sisters at 10:01. I found another showing of Mad Men to record instead and switched it, but by the time I went back to make sure Bored To Death would finish, it was 10:00 already and it stopped at 10:01 anyway, even though there was now only one other show recording at that point. Sometimes these things take a minute or two to show up on the TDL, so you have to make your changes before that last minute or two.


correct me if I'm wrong- so you didn't actually change Bored To Death- you just changed something else and were relying on the scheduler to notice and extend Bored?

That can take some time.

But if you manually wnet into Bored to Death and say padded a minute at the end it would have forced the Scheduler right then and there and added on the extra time.

So any automated implementation tivo would make (if they ever did) would need to force the scheduler to run right then and there.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

But it wouldn't even let me pad the ending of Bored To Death because when I went to the Options page it still said "will be clipped". You're right, this isn't exactly the same case, but I'm just pointing out that sometimes these things take a minute or two to register.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

I wish Fox would do the same as CBS when _its _b-ball & f-ball games run over. They could call it _Red Alert _to honor FNC's political philosophy.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Syzygy said:


> I wish Fox would do the same as CBS when _its _b-ball & f-ball games run over.


Because of the way things are scheduled, Fox's baseball and football games run over into a postgame show, or into local news, or into a rerun of "The Simpsons" -- they don't cause new episodes of their entire prime-time programming slate to have their start times slid back, which is what happens on CBS.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

trainman said:


> Because of the way things are scheduled, Fox's baseball and football games run over into a postgame show, or into local news, or into a rerun of "The Simpsons" -- they don't cause new episodes of their entire prime-time programming slate to have their start times slid back, which is what happens on CBS.


It does happen, just not as regularly as it does on CBS. House and Lie To me were delayed a couple weeks ago when the Yankees-Angels game 3 went into extra innings. And I think about once a season on average, one of Fox's late games goes into OT or just runs long enough to push the start of the Simpsons (regular first-run Sunday night episodes) back a few minutes. Even if the game ends a little before 8:00, they'll still run at least a few minutes of wrap-up talk.

Still, it's probably not often enough to bother setting up something like CBS has. I can't remember the last time a late game on CBS _didn't_ run past 7:00 eastern time. Maybe a 4:05 regional coverage game, but not when they have a national 4:15 game, especially multiple games in which case they'll keep switching until the last one's over.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> Because of the way things are scheduled, Fox's baseball and football games run over into a postgame show, or into local news, or into a rerun of "The Simpsons" -- they don't cause new episodes of their entire prime-time programming slate to have their start times slid back, which is what happens on CBS.


I lost the "Honey" ep of _Lie to Me _because a baseball playoff game ran 42 minutes long. (No sense watching only the first 18 minutes of a mystery.)

I set up a special Autorecord: *AALL Lie to Me Honey TTITLE*


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> ... I can't remember the last time a late game on CBS *didn't* run past 7:00 eastern time. Maybe a 4:05 regional coverage game, but not when they have a national 4:15 game, especially multiple games in which case they'll keep switching until the last one's over.


All of which just makes CBS's scheduling honcho look really stubborn/arrogant/stupid. IMO.  Just shift _60 Minutes _forward *in the schedule*!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Syzygy said:


> All of which just makes CBS's scheduling honcho look really stubborn/arrogant/stupid. IMO.  Just shift _60 Minutes _forward *in the schedule*!


That's been discussed numerous times here, and it just isn't going to happen any time in the foreseeable future. _60 Minutes_ is just too well established for them to change it, and Sunday nights are too big for ratings for them to just have post-game filler time when the games _don't_ run long.

I just watched those House and Lie To Me episodes over the last two nights. Not sure if it varied by time zone, but they started about 42 minutes late around here. Fortunately I was interested enough in the game to know it was in extra innings.


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

Fox has solved this problem by starting Sunday primetime at 8pm, and letting the NFL team do a postgame show called "The OT" up until 8pm ET should games not run long.

CBS's Eye-Lert system simply text messages you any time your local affiliate has a 4:15 pm game, as those broadcasts are scheduled to last until at least 7:30 pm, delaying 60 Minutes and all programs that come after until the middle of the night. Mass text message systems are not instant, so they have no way of telling you when 60 Minutes will start, just that it's going to start at least half and hour late, but maybe more.


----------

